# which wood to use



## smokinbobo (Apr 14, 2009)

hi, I'm very new to the smoking thing, but hooked.  anyone know of a chart or something like that listing the good woods to use with different meats?  if there even is such a chart?  I have a plentiful supply of oak and apple, which from looking about this topic, I'm feeling lucky about having the apple.


----------



## pignit (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like you have what you need to get started. Lots of folks find one wood and stick to it. Others like to experiment, mix and match. I generally use Hickory, Mesquite, Sassafras and Apple but I have others in my arsenal. Matter of taste. Here is a general chart that gives you a heads up to the flavors of different woods.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...lavorChart.pdf


----------



## smokebuzz (Apr 14, 2009)

No offence, but this is a sticky in this forum, directly above this thread.
It has helped many here.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=50439


----------



## smokinbobo (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 17, 2009)

I use several different woods.  Some meats ie: brisket an butts will tend ta overpower some a the lighter woods.  Hickory er mesquite is good on them.

Apple goes well with most pork, maple is good on most everthin, hickory is a stronger wood as is mesquite, ifin ya like a heavier smoke they be the ones, ifin ya wan't em lighter some folk mix in other woods with em.  Lillac is good fer fish, lotta folk like cherry as a general wood.

There be lots a woods listed on the smokin wood chart, try some different ones an see which yall like best fer what.

Good luck.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 17, 2009)

Boy oh boy do I loooooooooove me some hickory smoke


----------



## azrocker (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had access to some Peach and I throw at least one stick in (usually) just for flavor. It is light and burns well.


----------



## chisoxjim (Apr 17, 2009)

Im a big fan of mesquite, apple, and cherry.  I have also smoked some ribs using green tea leaves & mesquite.


----------



## drlouis (Apr 17, 2009)

I love oak for beef, mostly use hickory for everything else.  I think you're lucky to have the oak.  I cant find any round here.


----------



## vegansbeware (Apr 17, 2009)

I personally go by this. And if you see a wood that you wanna try, you can order it. I use their Lump Charcoal too.

Mmmmmm Good Stuff!

http://www.chiggercreekproducts.net/files/14519833.pdf


----------

